# Diamond to beat Marriott and Wyndham to HGVC ?



## goaliedave (Mar 3, 2020)

Diamond rumours heating up:
1. Winning Hilton GVC over rivals Marriott and Wyndham.
2. Joining Wyndham and Marriott in expanding available hotel rooms in NYC and Miami.

Full steam with the luxury hotels for millenials, already have the great Embarc properties and comparable resorts like Mystic Dunes in Orlando , Cabo, Kauai, Colorado... adding HGVC would make it a 3 way race and more profitable for Apollo to sell a few years down the line.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Mar 3, 2020)

Did you hear that at a presentation?


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2020)

What is your source of information? 



goaliedave said:


> Diamond rumours heating up:
> 1. Winning Hilton GVC over rivals Marriott and Wyndham.
> 2. Joining Wyndham and Marriott in expanding available hotel rooms in NYC and Miami.
> 
> ...


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 4, 2020)

artringwald said:


> Did you hear that at a presentation?


Nope. Financial markets rumour mill etc.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hilton fears bad rep over timeshare deal
					

An auction of Hilton Grand Vacations has been thrown into doubt, as hotel giant Hilton Worldwide appears to be waffling on whether to allow its brand to be licensed to prospective buyers, The Post …




					nypost.com
				




I think Hilton should remain Hilton.


----------

